# Mini Zoom CREE Q5 Led Bright Flashlight(1-mode)  @$6.50 + free shipping



## gginobi (Jun 27, 2012)

Mini Zoom CREE Q5 Led Bright Flashlight(1-mode)  @$6.50 + free shipping
High quality
Battery:1*AA/1*14500 （not included)
Color:Black,Silver
Mode:1-mode,3-modes(+$0.20)
Good deal,don't miss it.
http://www.verosale.com/mini-zoom-CREE-Q5-bright-flashlight


----------

